# Paludarium background



## paludarium (Oct 29, 2013)

when your making a paludarium background how do you seal the part that is touching the water?Do i have to cover the back part of the background too? Can i use quickrete to seal it for the area under the water? Would the tree bark people use grow fungi on it since it is humid in the tank? 

Sorry for all the questions but i have looking all over for them but couldnt find answers.


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

You should build the background high enough so it is never in contact with the background. Silicone one is the only safe terrarium sealant I know of. I do noy know for sure but Quickrete may cause health/breeding issues along with irritation or deaths. Have you researched false bottoms? The false bottom acts as a wicking layer between your substrate and water res. The " tree bark" you are talking about often called cork board. The corkboard bark is very airy. Most fungus prefers a more dense bark like oak.


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

What are you making the background of? It should be made of a non-biodegradeable, non-toxic material that shouldn't require covering.


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

The Quick Crete can cause your PH leavels in the water to rise...or lower idk lol. But it will take about a month or a bit more before it is balanced again. You can get aquarium silicone and cover it with sand/dirt mix to give it a "river bank look". What you can also use is DRYLOK. It is used in aquarium hobbies, as well as dart hobbies. It dries quickly, water proof, and non toxic when cured. I have used it in aquarium, as well as other people with no ill effects on fish (that I have seen), it will do good with darts or which ever animal you keep. I used drylok more than anything and you can buy concrete dye; mix it in and get the color you prefer black/brown/gree/grey/red. Or a mix of each. Give about a day or to be even cautious 2 days for it to cure. I aded acrylic paint into the mix, which made the process longer. I had to fill the tank so all the paint would leach out. It took too long with constant water changes, but it finally stopped and it was ready to go. So give time to cure!


----------



## paludarium (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanx for the answers
Would i be able to use drylok in the water?
Does the cork bark leach any chemicals in the water?
Do i have to cover the back of the background?


----------

